# dog puzzles and mental games



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,
Jake is 4 months old and growing everyday....

I 'd like to purchase a good dog puzzle that I fill with treats or the like for leaving him crated. I have looked at several but I would like some input on types, sizes etc. He has a puppy kong but that doesn't hold his interest...(I give him raw bones all the time for chewing) I 'd like to purchase something he will NOT grow out of in a few months. 

Any suggestions on brands and websites? I have looked at PetSmart but wasn't overly impressed with the selection.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Max loves Xavier's kitty cubes. They're these sort of soft collapsable cubes that have large round holes on three sides. It's so funny, he can entertain himself for quite a while with one. He will stick his head through the whole cube and prance around like it's a great big 3D collar. Luckily, they're cheap and fairly durable. You can get them at most pet stores and even at a dollar store. He also loves Xavier's collapsable tube. It's funny how he seems to gravitate toward cat toys and I think it's because they are a little more complex than the average dog chewy or ball, etc. Also loves this thing that is like two frisbees that sandwich a few balls and has a frizzy top. Yes, another one of poor Xavier's toys that has been taken over.  Maybe GSDs are more cat like than other dogs... at least we KNOW they're very smart.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I forgot something else, yes another cat toy... Btw, he has tons of dog toys and chews too! He takes a ball that has a thin bungie cord thing attached to it (used to be on a stick, but he yanked it off. Now he invents games with it holding it in his mouth and slinging the ball all around his head. Then he'll take it and drop it inside one of the cubes I mentioned and back off, then pounce on the cube to get the ball back. Very cute and brainy too!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Check out this site... 
DOG TOYS - The Newest and Best Interactive Dog Toys and GoDogGo


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump....more opinions please...


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> bump....more opinions please...


I agree, good subject!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I got the doggie logic puzzle that looks like a bone, $25 dont waste your money, mine is in the closet. In school we used empty Altoids tins (you can use anything) get (10) we started with (2). Put the treat in (1) don't contaminate the other with the scent. Leave it cracked open so your pup smells it, reward by opening & letting pup have the treat. Theres lots of other little exercises were learning that's more interesting than sit/down/stay & such.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

kiya said:


> I got the doggie logic puzzle that looks like a bone, $25 dont waste your money, mine is in the closet. In school we used empty Altoids tins (you can use anything) get (10) we started with (2). Put the treat in (1) don't contaminate the other with the scent. Leave it cracked open so your pup smells it, reward by opening & letting pup have the treat. Theres lots of other little exercises were learning that's more interesting than sit/down/stay & such.


It's funny, pups are sometimes like little kids at christmas... they're more interested in the packaging than the elaborate toys!! 

I have always done one thing that makes the brain seem to work. I always "name" the various toys they have. The squeaky fox toy is "foxy", stuffed lobster squeaky is "lobster", bully sticks are called just that, "ball" and "big ball", so on and so forth. If the dog is smart, they get to know the names and will pick them out when you mention them.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump....I am looking for good toys I can load with treats/kibble. There are so many out there I am looking for those with a lot of experience with these sort of games to lead me away or to particular brands etc....


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have looked on Amazon and found some Nina Ottoson's toys, however they seem like they are for older dogs..a few are made of wood. Anyone ever use the Busy Buddy Kibble Nibble???


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

don't underestimate your dog! I got one of the Nina Ottoson toys for Riley when she was just about 10 or 11 weeks old. took 3 or 4 times playing with it and she got it. Most of the puzzles have a plastic version. I like that you can change it up with how they play with it. 

here's the site showing the versions that come in both wood and plastic. 
- Dog Products


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Stella, any suggestions on which one to get?? I need plastic because he is teething and would make mulch out of anything wood right now...that is what I meant for older dogs....post-teething. Jake is 4 months this week.


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

Ask me any questions you want about the Nina Ottosson toys. I own them all 

Other options besides Nina Ottosson- 

Canine Genius
Treatstik
Linkables
Tux by West Paw Design

Thats all I can think of right now, but if you have more questions about the Nina Ottosson, let me know..


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

We have a green ball with holes at both ends. (Sorry, don't remember the company,) It is about the size of a softball. We put "kibble" type treats in it. Our female shepherd gracefully rolls it to get the treats. Our boy will actually bounce it on the floor - like he is throwing it - so the treats will bounce out. If we say get the "treat ball" they are very excited. We had a soft sided puzzle cube, and our last shepherd just tore off a side to get the treat and walked away... the fastest 15 bucks I ever spent!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I have a cube that I put in Dodger's crate when we're gone. It has an opening with a cylinder that you can change the difficulty and you can fill it with a cup of dry kibble and they have to turn it just right to get the treats out. BusterCube Treat Dispensing Dog Toy - Toys - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Stella, any suggestions on which one to get?? I need plastic because he is teething and would make mulch out of anything wood right now...that is what I meant for older dogs....post-teething. Jake is 4 months this week.


I actually bought Riley the wooden one. I got Dog Smart (large). I'm right there with her, it's very solid, and as she learned, she would pick up the pieces only long enough to get to her treat. she did try to chew but with me being right there, she didn't have much success. 

that said, the plastic ones are easier to clean. I'd like to also add the Dog Fighter .


----------



## ELLIEBOLEY (Aug 24, 2015)

Did you ever find out which toy was the best? I am currently looking for the same thing right now for my baby boy he needs something that will tire him out mentally when I am at work so he doesn't get into something that he isn't suppose to.


----------

